# Nilgai Preview vid



## travissalinas (Aug 27, 2010)

SABO strikes again! proper video coming soon, but had to share for now


----------



## stxhunter (May 19, 2006)

Sweet! Can't wait to see the whole video!!


----------



## travissalinas (Aug 27, 2010)

working on the finishing touches. coming soon


----------



## Ancuegar (Jul 5, 2012)

That was awesome!


----------



## travissalinas (Aug 27, 2010)

i got the full version up on another thread now. enjoy the full meal deal!


----------

